# Crayfish consult?



## LilSums (Aug 2, 2010)

Just bought a Snow White Crayfish yesterday, in the past when I've had crustaceans I crushed up egg shell for them to eat for calcium. This guy puts the pieces up it it's mouth, fiddles around with it, then drops it. Is there some other way to give it calcium? A special food with extra calcium? Right now I'm feeding zucchini, blood worms, and it's eating flakes bits that fall & NOT seeming to consume the eggshells...I haven't bought it food pellets yet because I wanted to see what it preferred & get advice from you guys! 


Thank you so much


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

There are a number of high calcium fish foods out there... Sadly I don't remember them offhand. I do know however that feeding them snails will provide them with it


----------



## LilSums (Aug 2, 2010)

What kind of snails? I have have tiger nerites (2) in there now, they're WAY too big for him to eat. When I looked at food all I saw for bottom feeders were Hikari Shrimp Pellets & they didn't seem like a good match him, was recommended for catfish, loaches, etc... not really crayfish. Thank you btw!


----------

